# Very interesting camera pull



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Today was the last pull until the season starts and I got a couple bucks fighting and some little ones still in velvet. The big 7 is clearly making himself the dominate buck from what I've gotten on cam lately.































Siman Brothers Outdoors


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Got any numbers for that spot!! sorry, just had to. Very nice healthy looking bucks. Be a stand spot for sure, only6 days away, good luck, Mike


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

i caught a chupacabra on mine..


----------

